# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Peachy Grid

## Synchron

Hi,

i was asking myself if it would be possible to speed up the printing process of larger objects by adding...more peachys  :Smile: 
so a 4 times bigger area with 4 drippers could be lasered by 4 peachys. Would this be possible? 
and, would it be possible to overlap the areas of the peachys so with every layer the point where the object was split for every peachy could be changed. that would prevent ugly stripes...
or is this a problem and it would be better to raise the distance to the laser so the whole object could be printed by one peachy?

Thx
Synchron

----------


## Chayat

What about a few peaches at 45 degree angles to the build area that all aim at a single vat of clear resin. with low powered beams they could cure the resin where the beams cross but not so much where it travels though. Kinda like how they aim lasers at tumours without killing the surrounding tissues.

----------


## srichardson3d

From my understanding, the biggest time-sink in printing with a Peachy is waiting for the saline drip to raise each layer.  This makes print time almost entirely dependent on total build area rather than on the size of the print, or the speed of the laser for each layer.  IIRC, the laser has down time between layers as it is, so I doubt there would be a benefit to syncing multiple lasers together (unless your build area were MASSIVE, to a degree where the laser at full deflection looses its focus, but that still wouldn't speed the print up any).

----------


## Chayat

> unless your build area were MASSIVE.



I really want to mount mine over a bath tub now...

----------


## oninoshiko

> What about a few peaches at 45 degree angles to the build area that all aim at a single vat of clear resin. with low powered beams they could cure the resin where the beams cross but not so much where it travels though. Kinda like how they aim lasers at tumours without killing the surrounding tissues.


There are other systems which do use two lasers, I think.

----------


## rylangrayston

We plan to suport  multiple printers at once some day. 
if you replace your dripper with an inexpensive peristaltic pump addon then more peachy's is a great way to speed up multi part objects. 

as for the peachy printers over lapping so that they can all work on one layer... well thats a calibration nightmear... but ya I really want to do that to  :Smile: 
I think the big thing you gain if you can over lap well is abuility to print on to an object you put in your printer at the beginning of the print. 
For exampel you could position 3 peachy printers such that they can print a nut on to a bolt in the printer. 
I want to do this but dont know when it will become a priority.

----------

